# foal movement



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I WAS GOING TO ASK SOMEONE ABOUT THE SAME THING. My Mare is in Foal and I have wondered if movement can be seen or felt. The other day I was looking at her nad I thought I saw movement. How exiting, I have never seen this before. When she was pregnant the last time.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Just Jane-- I don't guess anyone is online that knows about this


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you mean to see if it is foal or to feel a foal you know is there? 
To test to see if she is in foal you should just have your vet out. 
To feel a foal you know is there I have no idea, I was never lucky enough to be sure when I was around the broodmares. I always thought it may be gas. x_X


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know the exact time that you can see the baby move, but when my friends horse was pregnant they could see the baby at 9 months into her pregnancy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was going to say about 9 or 10 months. I can't remember with Beauty when it was. I could feel the baby before I could see him. I would hold my hands on her belly and rub...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Usually after 7 months.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

it really depends on how the mare carries the foal. Chloe seems to carry them up more till about 8-9 months then she drops and you can really feel it.


----------



## ColourFan (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine are both 6 months pregnant and both are showing movement.
Last sunday I took out my stethescope to listen for the heartbeat and while doing so under the tummy of my older mare, I got 'kicked' for my efforts!! Unfortunately with my maiden mare I could not hear the heartbeat but there was a lot of activity. So much that my mare lifted her leg to kick her stomach, got told off because I was standing there and then glared at me thinking I was the cause!! Had to laugh because she moved away from me but that didn't stop the movement so she was a bit lost as to what to do next.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks y'all, now I know I saw mine move. I never noticed it when she was pregnant before and always wondered.


----------



## shizukanori (Aug 17, 2008)

Hehe I remember when Summer was pregnant and the baby had a hoof pushing against her side that was pretty noticeable and watched it move back away.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ariel started around 8-9 months! I can feel it about every day now~! 5 weeks!:shock:*


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

They say they really start to show the last three months... so sometime around there?


----------

